# Impact driver use?



## Bildo (Feb 19, 2011)

I am a new electrical contractor and in the market for a cordless drill. I have noticed a few combo kits, drill/impact drill. In my short time in the union and working on commercial electrical jobs, I have never needed an impact driver and the battery drills were always provided by the employer. The work I am going to be doing on my own is going to be mainly residential and I was just wandering if I will even have much need for an impact driver. Just wanted to get others opinions who have these and how much they use them.


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

I use mine Everyday:thumbup: I've never seen another one like it

http://makita.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?ID=20207


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

You'll love the impact for sure. I promise you, you'll only use the other drill for popping holes once you get it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Even the carpenters on TOH use impact drivers for putting in screws..

It makes anything with a screw or hex head easier to take out or put in..


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i have an impact, but what is that drill thing you speak of?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> i have an impact, but what is that drill thing you speak of?


I also use the hammer drill part of a drill/driver to put in screws and bolts..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Bildo said:


> I am a new electrical contractor and in the market for a cordless drill. I have noticed a few combo kits, drill/impact drill. In my short time in the union and working on commercial electrical jobs, I have never needed an impact driver and the battery drills were always provided by the employer. The work I am going to be doing on my own is going to be mainly residential and I was just wandering if I will even have much need for an impact driver. Just wanted to get others opinions who have these and how much they use them.


 I use the milwalkee M18 impact drill..:thumbup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> I use the milwalkee M18 impact drill..:thumbup:
> 
> I have a Milwaukee impact driver that came in a set with a drill.. hammer drill..
> 
> There are no numbers on the impact gun to show model number.. :blink:


----------



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

I will pull out the impact before any thing else gets unloaded. I am a makita man. I use the xlt 18 v.


----------



## d-fi (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't know what i would do without mine, it's by far the best battery powered tool that i have bought. I use mine everyday if it's not in my pouch it's within arms reach.








I stopped nailing in boxes after i got it, screws almost never get stripped with it.
If your turning screws in on a regular basis an impact will be your best friend


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> > B4T said:
> >
> >
> > > I have a Milwaukee impact driver that came in a set with a drill.. hammer drill..
> > ...


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I use my impact w/ a 8" 3/8 sq adapter and sockets to drive in lags supporting my services, tighten lugs in meter pan, allen adapter for main breakers. I've even changed a roadside flat with it and the 1/2" sq adapter. Cuts my installation time down greatly.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I worked with a union guy on a side job, and lent him my baby impact. He came back to me and told me it was a piece of $hit. He didn't understand that the clacking sound was a hammer and not a clutch, and twisted the head right off the screw.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I really like the Dewalt I have due to the fact that I have 6 or 8 batteries.

I use it to drive screws, open switchgear, make up lugs, and I even take it home at night and use it around the kitchen. It slices and dices, has a back scratcher attachment and I even found a way to use it as a remote control for my cable TV box and Plasma. 
I even read at night with the little LED on the front.

I would say that I am a fan...:thumbsup:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

jrannis said:


> I really like the Dewalt I have due to the fact that I have 6 or 8 batteries.
> 
> I use it to drive screws, open switchgear, make up lugs, and I even take it home at night and use it around the kitchen. It slices and dices, has a back scratcher attachment and I even found a way to use it as a remote control for my cable TV box and Plasma.
> I even read at night with the little LED on the front.
> ...


 
Mine scratches my privates AND makes pancakes!


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I worked with a union guy on a side job, and lent him my baby impact. He came back to me and told me it was a piece of $hit. He didn't understand that the clacking sound was a hammer and not a clutch, and twisted the head right off the screw.


there are a lot of NON UNION people who cant use an impact too.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

mikeh32 said:


> there are a lot of NON UNION people who cant use an impact too.


That is an absurd statement.

*All* non union guys know how to use an impact. :jester:


----------



## wsntme (Feb 23, 2011)

I use my drill 5% of time, the other 95% it's the impact. If I were buying them separate vs. a combo deal then I would start off with an impact for sure.

I've got the Panasonic EY7540...more powerful then some 18v and is super light so you cna carry it all day.


----------



## cthermond (Feb 10, 2011)

jrannis said:


> I really like the Dewalt I have due to the fact that I have 6 or 8 batteries.
> 
> I use it to drive screws, open switchgear, make up lugs, and I even take it home at night and use it around the kitchen. It slices and dices, has a back scratcher attachment and I even found a way to use it as a remote control for my cable TV box and Plasma.
> I even read at night with the little LED on the front.
> ...


WOW!!! I am convinced. I think that I'm going to go out and get a Dewalt impact driver right now. You guys got me really excited. I just bought a new Dewalt 18v xrp Li ion combo hammer drill, and I can't wait to use it. Now I will add to it a dewalt impact drill.


----------



## Rmbn (Mar 1, 2011)

Go with porter cable. The drill is awesome and the impact is even better.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Rmbn said:


> Go with porter cable. The drill is awesome and the impact is even better.


Have any spects on them..??


Welcome to the forum..:thumbup:


----------



## cthermond (Feb 10, 2011)

d-fi said:


> I don't know what i would do without mine, it's by far the best battery powered tool that i have bought. I use mine everyday if it's not in my pouch it's within arms reach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of boxes are you using? Aren't the boxes with nails allready in them faster and cheaper?


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

Rmbn said:


> Go with porter cable. The drill is awesome and the impact is even better.



I wish you good luck with that:whistling2:


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

cthermond said:


> What kind of boxes are you using? Aren't the boxes with nails allready in them faster and cheaper?



If you get one of these it might be faster:blink:

http://www.milwaukeetool.com/tools/cordless-tools/m12-cordless-system/m12palm-nailer-kit/2458-21


----------



## Rmbn (Mar 1, 2011)

18 volt, 1600 inch pounds of torque. This driver made the task of putting mc cable straps on pearling effortless.

Thank you! I am happy to be a new member on this forum.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Bildo said:


> The work I am going to be doing on my own is going to be *mainly residential* and I was just wandering if I will even have much need for an impact driver.


The primary drill you need is the hole hawg with 7/8 ship augers. Sharpen the edge and worm daily.

For trim, I use the 7.2V DeWalt screw-driver. $$Money in the bank$$.

If you are doing mostly remodel, with the old, hardened wood, an impact would be nice. I use my impact on the old wood, a regular drill won't drive a screw in the old time-hardened wood like an impact will. A nail will buckle in half in that wood. I guess you could pilot drill everything....

Don't trim with your impact, that's just plain reh-tarded. And don't tighten down a panel cover with your impact either. Also, batteries seem to go forever in an impact. I own the DeWalt 18V impact. Only way to roll, it just doesn't holster well in the pouches.

I was originally turned on to the impact by sheet-metal guys. Doing HVAC controls, I mounted alot of stuff to duct work. The impact makes it such that the screws don't vibrate loose over time.


----------



## d-fi (Feb 21, 2011)

cthermond said:


> What kind of boxes are you using? Aren't the boxes with nails allready in them faster and cheaper?


Cheapest boxes around these parts are these boxes iberville 2104, use them for standard receptacles and we use the slightly bigger cousin the 1004 for switches/GFCI's. Easy to nail in (but not pre nailed), whack box onto side of wall 2 little tabs hold it on the 2x4 well enough to get two nails in.









These are pictures of the older style 2104 since they are missing the hole for 1 screw mounting that would be on the side with the tabs. When we screw them in we break off the back tabs in case we have to work on them once the drywall is up. Happens fairly regularly when working on custom homes.


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

Rmbn said:


> Go with porter cable. The drill is awesome and the impact is even better.


I use porter cable as well. My hammer drill More than a year old and still runs the same. I use it far less after I got the $70 impact tool only. Love the entire set.


----------



## Bildo (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, I really appreciate all of the input and I am now sold on the idea. I also think that I'll be able to figure out how to use it and won't be thrown off by the clacking sound. I liked the Makita BTP140 but it is a little high for my budget, so i decided to go with....

http://www.boschtools.com/Products/Tools/Pages/BoschProductDetail.aspx?pid=26618-01

The whole scratching privates and making pancakes is what did it for me, but I think I will reverse the order on that one. Thanks again folks and be safe.


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

Bildo said:


> Well, I really appreciate all of the input and I am now sold on the idea. I also think that I'll be able to figure out how to use it and won't be thrown off by the clacking sound. I liked the Makita BTP140 but it is a little high for my budget, so i decided to go with....
> 
> http://www.boschtools.com/Products/Tools/Pages/BoschProductDetail.aspx?pid=26618-01
> 
> The whole scratching privates and making pancakes is what did it for me, but I think I will reverse the order on that one. Thanks again folks and be safe.



Excellent choice as well, And thanks for noticing my post on the btp140 (no one else did:laughing::laughing::laughing


----------



## d-fi (Feb 21, 2011)

Bildo said:


> Well, I really appreciate all of the input and I am now sold on the idea. I also think that I'll be able to figure out how to use it and won't be thrown off by the clacking sound. I liked the Makita BTP140 but it is a little high for my budget, so i decided to go with....
> 
> http://www.boschtools.com/Products/Tools/Pages/BoschProductDetail.aspx?pid=26618-01
> 
> The whole scratching privates and making pancakes is what did it for me, but I think I will reverse the order on that one. Thanks again folks and be safe.


I must say you do have good taste in impact drivers, you managed to pick the 2 most expensive 18v ones i know about. From my quick look around your only going to save about 30 bucks going with the bosch. My humble advice would be to go with which ever one one is easier to get serviced in your area. It's one of those things people don't usually think about till there is a problem, might save you money down the road


----------



## Bildo (Feb 19, 2011)

d-fi said:


> I must say you do have good taste in impact drivers, you managed to pick the 2 most expensive 18v ones i know about. From my quick look around your only going to save about 30 bucks going with the bosch. My humble advice would be to go with which ever one one is easier to get serviced in your area. It's one of those things people don't usually think about till there is a problem, might save you money down the road


That is a good point that I never considered. So I now looked into it and found out that the nearest Makita service center is about 20 miles from me and the nearest Bosch service center is about 4 states away. I did find the Bosch for $330 and the least expensive I could find the Makita was for about $390.


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

Bildo said:


> That is a good point that I never considered. So I now looked into it and found out that the nearest Makita service center is about 20 miles from me and the nearest Bosch service center is about 4 states away. I did find the Bosch for $330 and the least expensive I could find the Makita was for about $390.



The bosch can't do what the makita does you get an impact, a hammer drill a two speed drill, and a clutched driver all in one tool!!:thumbup::thumbup: let's see bosch do that:whistling2:


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

Rmbn said:


> Go with porter cable. The drill is awesome and the impact is even better.


Yeah it's awesome for a DIYer.


----------



## d-fi (Feb 21, 2011)

miller_elex said:


> Don't trim with your impact, that's just plain reh-tarded. And don't tighten down a panel cover with your impact either. Also, batteries seem to go forever in an impact. I own the DeWalt 18V impact. Only way to roll, it just doesn't holster well in the pouches.


Hmm i do all of these things with my impact :thumbup:, when i plug and plate the first click i hear with my impact is a perfectly torqued screw on a receptacle/switch. The only thing i don't use the impact for is plates i do those by hand i want my screw(s) to be perfectly straight up and down.

admittedly i do use a 12v impact i don't think i would be doing the same thing with an 18v.


----------



## Bildo (Feb 19, 2011)

administr8tor said:


> The bosch can't do what the makita does you get an impact, a hammer drill a two speed drill, and a clutched driver all in one tool!!:thumbup::thumbup: let's see bosch do that:whistling2:


 Oh, I think the Makita is the better one. I am just getting what I can afford right now. The $60 can get me a few other things I need. + me my wife just had a baby boy on Friday and that little dude is expensive.


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

d-fi said:


> Hmm i do all of these things with my impact :thumbup:, when i plug and plate the first click i hear with my impact is a perfectly torqued screw on a receptacle/switch. The only thing i don't use the impact for is plates i do those by hand i want my screw(s) to be perfectly straight up and down.
> 
> admittedly i do use a 12v impact i don't think i would be doing the same thing with an 18v.



I also trim with an impact. I use a makita 10.8 for almost everything. I don't think it's all that ******** as long as you're paying attention and not giving it too much juice. I also have a DeWalt 18v for things that require more power but as Miller said, they don't holster well, and that's why I prefer the Makita. I use the Makita 10.8 driver (non impact) for installing wire nuts.


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

Bildo said:


> Oh, I think the Makita is the better one. I am just getting what I can afford right now. The $60 can get me a few other things I need. + me my wife just had a baby boy on Friday and that little dude is expensive.



I understand, in that case there's nothing wrong with the white makita's excellent tools too I know many people that beat on them daily:thumbup:


----------



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

I get my stuff from here http://www.tylertool.com/ They carry everybody's stuff and are a repair center for all of them. They have sales all the time. Check them out


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> I use my impact w/ a 8" 3/8 sq adapter and sockets to drive in lags supporting my services, tighten lugs in meter pan, allen adapter for main breakers. I've even changed a roadside flat with it and the 1/2" sq adapter. Cuts my installation time down greatly.


Thats just plain stupid.

~Matt


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

administr8tor said:


> The bosch can't do what the makita does you get an impact, a hammer drill a two speed drill, and a clutched driver all in one tool!!:thumbup::thumbup: let's see bosch do that:whistling2:


Which tool is this?


----------



## Rmbn (Mar 1, 2011)

Malaking_TT said:


> Yeah it's awesome for a DIYer.


I would put my impact driver up against whatever you have, any day of the week!


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

jrannis said:


> I really like the Dewalt I have due to the fact that I have 6 or 8 batteries.
> 
> I use it to drive screws, open switchgear, make up lugs, and I even take it home at night and use it around the kitchen. It slices and dices, has a back scratcher attachment and I even found a way to use it as a remote control for my cable TV box and Plasma.
> I even read at night with the little LED on the front.
> ...


 

I really like the Dewalt stuff and have lots of it, including 8 batteries.


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> Which tool is this?



Post #2 makita btp140:thumbup:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

administr8tor said:


> Post #2 makita btp140:thumbup:


The only problem I see is that it's a 1/4'' chuck. Unless you purchase an adapter, the hammerdrill function would be relatively useless, and I'm not sure if you'd even be able to use some of the larger hole saws even with an adapter.

Otherwise, Bosch has a impact/drill/driver hybrid (no hammer function).


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

Rmbn said:


> I would put my impact driver up against whatever you have, any day of the week!


Yeah and you would lose. I have a DeWalt DW056


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> The only problem I see is that it's a 1/4'' chuck. Unless you purchase an adapter, the hammerdrill function would be relatively useless, and I'm not sure if you'd even be able to use some of the larger hole saws even with an adapter.
> 
> Otherwise, Bosch has a impact/drill/driver hybrid (no hammer function).



Hammerdrill is far from useless! There are many bits available in 1/4" hex:thumbup:

And I wouldn't use it for hole saws, just paddle bits:whistling2:

This makita does not replace my larger hilti it's only a convenient all in one tool, so I don't have to carry the much heavier hilti as much:thumbsup:


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

administr8tor said:


> Hammerdrill is far from useless! There are many bits available in 1/4" hex:thumbup:
> 
> And I wouldn't use it for hole saws, just paddle bits:whistling2:
> 
> This makita does not replace my larger hilti it's only a convenient all in one tool, so I don't have to carry the much heavier hilti as much:thumbsup:


I like the Hilti TE-6A 36v hammer drill. We have several of them.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> The primary drill you need is the hole hawg with 7/8 ship augers. Sharpen the edge and worm daily.
> 
> For trim, I use the 7.2V DeWalt screw-driver. $$Money in the bank$$.
> 
> ...


 I used to use the DeWalt 7.2v, but have since switched to the 12v MAX screwdriver. It's much better in every aspect, for me. Stronger, lighter, comfortable, and a bitchin LED light.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Malaking_TT said:


> Yeah and you would lose. I have a DeWalt DW056


I got one too.They're hard to beat!


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I trim with my baby impact all the time, I doesn't seem to make sense _not_ to. But trying to put on cover plates (which are usually slotted anyway) seems more trouble than it's worth. Rapidrivers are good for those.


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> I trim with my baby impact all the time, I doesn't seem to make sense _not_ to. But trying to put on cover plates (which are usually slotted anyway) seems more trouble than it's worth. Rapidrivers are good for those.


I don't know what the real name is but I usually refer to the face plate screwdrivers as squiglies and for some reason I'm the only one who has one. I guess cause I'm one of the few at the shop who has done a lot of resi.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Malaking_TT said:


> I usually refer to the face plate screwdrivers as squiglies.


Everybody else calls them Twirlys. I keep a phillips and slotted twirly in my pouch. When all my batteries had died, I used my phillips twirly to sink in tek-screws. Is that hardcore enough?


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> Everybody else calls them Twirlys. I keep a phillips and slotted twirly in my pouch. When all my batteries had died, I used my phillips twirly to sink in tek-screws. Is that hardcore enough?



That sounds alright but I think squigley sounds cooler. :laughing:


----------



## noob (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a hitachi 18v that I use for anying and everything that doesn't have a flat head. My boss has a dewalt and by the end of the day im still on my first battery and he's on his 3rd. Im not saying it better. But it is lighter has more power and the battieries last longer.


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

noob said:


> I have a hitachi 18v that I use for anying and everything that doesn't have a flat head. My boss has a dewalt and by the end of the day im still on my first battery and he's on his 3rd. Im not saying it better. But it is lighter has more power and the battieries last longer.


He must be working harder than you.


----------



## noob (Mar 17, 2011)

Lol nope he's only at the job about half a day with all his running around to do.


----------



## Sam Gompers (Mar 18, 2011)

Malaking_TT said:


> That sounds alright but I think squigley sounds cooler. :laughing:


Hah the only name I've ever called them by is wiggly. Next time somebody asks me for it and they say squigley I'll say, "ya mean wiggly?" And if they say wiggly I'll say "squigley?"

If somebody says squigley-wiggly I'd say, "you mean twirly?:blink:"


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

my helper used to use an impact driver to put receptacles in boxes and i would get mad at that


----------



## onebadbowhunter (Mar 25, 2011)

I love my impact its a Hitachi its powerfully end small. I also have a rigid impact and drill cent beet em


----------



## Sam Gompers (Mar 18, 2011)

electricalperson said:


> my helper used to use an impact driver to put receptacles in boxes and i would get mad at that


Really? Why?

Half of the guys I work with give me **** about wearing pouches, the other half compliment. Either way, if I am wearing my pouches the tiny makita impact fits right in my left pouch. I whip it out, drive those screws in, then finish them a turn or two with a screwdriver. It's either that or a wiggly, but like its been said not many guys seem to carry wigglys.

JWs/Foremen will tell me all the time about how they have carpal tunnel, but some dont like it when I use an impact? 

What gives?:001_huh:


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

My wife got this for me for Christmas:










It came with a free battery and an impact ready accessory kit.

I use it every single day I am working. I have a Dewalt drill holster on the right side of my tool belt that also holds a 1/4", 5/16" nut driver bit, and phillips bit.

I used it today to: 

1. Fasten 2 1/2" deck screws for the braces for a temporary power pole.
2. Fasten about 30 1900 boxes to metal and wood studs.
3. Fasten about 60 3/8" straps to support the MC going to said 1900 boxes.
4. Fasten about 20 1/4" x 1 1/4" and 2 1/4" Tapcons.
5. Help a guy change a flat on his Mercedes at a 7/11:thumbup:.

I did almost all of that on 1 battery charge. I had to change it out at the end of the day.

I love my wife


----------



## ericg2000 (Oct 25, 2010)

*What brand impact?*

i know this is all personal preference, but is one brand impact wrench better than another? my coworkers all swear by snap on impact wrenches. are they superior to the other brands (dewalt, craftsman, milwaukee, etc)?


----------



## sparksflyin (Mar 30, 2011)

i swear by hilti. toughest n longest lasting battery


----------

